# maadi community school



## nonie

I'm looking for someone who is familiar with maadi community school. This is a small Christian school in Maadi that we are considering for our children. Has anyone had children attend there, or know of children who have attended? Looking for some opinions on the education, quality of the staff, etc.

Thanks much!


----------



## gr8fldb

nonie said:


> I'm looking for someone who is familiar with maadi community school. This is a small Christian school in Maadi that we are considering for our children. Has anyone had children attend there, or know of children who have attended? Looking for some opinions on the education, quality of the staff, etc.
> 
> Thanks much!


Hi Nonie

My daughter is now in her 4th year at the school and I have loved it ever since she started - it is small, which I like, and it is Christian, which I like. My daughter is now in 4th Grade and has the biggest class (10 kids). They have a new principal now and it's even better than before. 

Debbie


----------



## nonie

Debbie

Thank you so much for responding! 

We're American...is the school more UK based? I have a 3rd grader and two 8th graders. In the U.S. Christian schools are typically more advanced in the curriculum than the public schools. For example, what my 3rd grader is learning now is probably more of what the public school 3rd graders would be learning at the very end of the year or the start of their 4th grade year. Would you say MCS is that way as well?

Are the students mostly American/British? My 8th graders are involved in sports..volleyball & basketball does the school have those activities?

Any more info you would like to share would be very much appreciated!


----------

